

Microsoft Introduces: Send - s3r3nity
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/22/microsoft-introduces-send-a-short-form-email-app-that-works-more-like-instant-messaging/#.vefvej:16at

======
BinaryIdiot
The App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/send-microsoft-garage-
projec...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/send-microsoft-garage-
project/id1006837718?linkId=15758330)

Looks like it only works for email in Office 365 or some school email accounts
but I like the idea of simplifying email.

